# Upgrading brand-new Premiere



## Dougmeister (Mar 28, 2007)

Upgrading hard drive from recommended list on a new Premiere. Should I hook the Tivo up first, activate it, set all the settings first, etc.?

I will also be transferring shows over from my Series 3 that has a 1 TB drive, so I'll have to do the upgrade on the Premiere HD fairly quickly.

Thanks.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Yes. Let it run for few days after you get it as well.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

YES, you should verify the new Premiere works before opening it and (possibly) voiding the warranty.

Also then if you keep the original hard drive as a backup it will then all-ready be past the 2+ hours of initial setup / downloads.


----------



## Dougmeister (Mar 28, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Dougmeister (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh, and I have two (2) cable cards in my Series 3 (that I am going to sell). Can I just pull one of the M-cards out of it and pop it into the Premiere?

If so, should they both be powered off when I do that?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

If the S3 has the older 'S' cards you will have to exchange them the Premiere requires a single 'M' card.

It is probably best to unplug the device before plugging in the card(s) especially the first time. There should be step-by-step instructions for installing the card in the TiVo box.


Note: The Cable installer did not unplug the DVR when swapping the cards multiple times trying to get one to work.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

No need to unplug the Tivo when inserting/removing Cable Cards. They're hot-swappable.


----------



## Dougmeister (Mar 28, 2007)

Called Verizon this morning, explained my situation. Tech said all he would have to do is send a signal to the card in the new machine and it should be fine.

It wasn't, so I did the Guided Setup. Again.

Still isn't working. Tivo Premiere stuck on the "Acquiring channel information" screen. (I can leave that screen by pressing the Tivo button, but any time I try to get guide info, it goes back to the "Acquiring" screen.)

Help?


----------



## Dougmeister (Mar 28, 2007)

.


----------

